# أتعلمي ازاى تدافعي عن نفسك فى 5 دقائق لو حد حاول يعتدي عليكي



## rania79 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*أتعلمي ازاى تدافعي عن نفسك فى 5 دقائق لو حد حاول يعتدي عليكي*​ 




​ *نظراً  لحالة الانفلات الأمنى التى نعيشها حالياً .. قد تتعرضي لشخص يحاول التحرش  بكي او لمسك وفى بعض الاحيان لا تتمكنى من استخدام السيلف ديفينس ” ده  طبعاً لو كان معاكي” عشان كده هنعلمك 4 حركات تدافعي بيهم عن نفسك*​ *1- لو حاول المعتدي يمسكك بالوضع (1) بسرعةتنزلى بجسمك زى مالصورة موضحة فى رقم (2)*​ *



*​ *2- ميلى بجسمك زى مالصورة موضحة فى رقم (3) و ركزى كل قوتك ووجهيها لصدره*​ *



*
*3- اكملى بضربة فى منطقة ما تحت الحزام زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة رقم (4)*


*طبعاً دي مجرد وسيلة انك تبعديه عنك و حاولى تبعدي بسرعةعنه و تستغيثى باللى حوليكي .*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة ممتازة
بس الكلام دا لو الاتنين بنفس الطول 
إفرض بأة إن هى قصيرة عنه بكتييييييير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *أتعلمي ازاى تدافعي عن نفسك فى 5 دقائق لو حد حاول يعتدي عليكي* ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

دخلنا في الياباني بقى!! ربنا يستر


----------



## staregypt (23 ديسمبر 2011)

المشكلة انهم دائما ما ياتون من خلفك
حتى لا ترينهم فلا تدافعى عن نفسك
لانهم جبناء 
ربنا يستر
شكرا يا حبوبة
:new8:​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يستر الواحده فينا لازم تبقى هرقلز فى الزمن ده راحت على الانوثه خلاااااااااااص


----------



## سيزار (28 ديسمبر 2011)

فى برنامج بيجى فى tv اسمه www  دا حلو خالص انصح ب المتابعه


----------



## أنجيلا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*عشان كده ضروري البنت تتعلم احد فنون الدفاع عن النفس
انا عن نفسي بلعب كاراتيه :spor22:

ميرسي يا رنوش دايما مواضعيك مميزة*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> المشكلة انهم دائما ما ياتون من خلفك
> حتى لا ترينهم فلا تدافعى عن نفسك
> لانهم جبناء
> 
> :new8:​


*لو جى من الخلف ومسكك عضي ذراعة واضربي ركبته برجلك ثم استديري بسرعة وانزلي شوي واضربي رجليه بساقك هيسقط وانتي اهربي
اي خدمة:t33:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

حلو اوووى يا انجيلا

انا شوفت كذا فيديو قبل كده هحاول اجيب شوية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*هاهاهاهاهاها ...بسم الله ماشاء الله على بنات المنتدى ...*
*أومال فين يا "نانيا" سلاح نون النسوة راح فين ؟*
*أقوى سلاح ( يادهوتيييييييييييييييييييييى ) ...*
*قال الوضع واحد والوضع أتنين قال ...*


----------



## Rosetta (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ليش كل هالقصة يا رنووووش 
كل الموضوع وما فيه بطلع المشرط إللي معي في الجزدان وساعيتها بيكون في أخر الشارع ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فكرة ممتازة
> بس الكلام دا لو الاتنين بنفس الطول
> إفرض بأة إن هى قصيرة عنه بكتييييييير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​


هههههههههههههه بيقة تديلو مقص حرامية 
يترمى ارض ارض
وتجرى انتى بقة:t33:
نورتنى ياهارتى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> دخلنا في الياباني بقى!! ربنا يستر


ههههههههههههه توبيك جاكى شان يابنى اومال اية:t33:
نورت ياغالى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> المشكلة انهم دائما ما ياتون من خلفك
> حتى لا ترينهم فلا تدافعى عن نفسك
> لانهم جبناء
> ربنا يستر
> ...



جبناء فعلا:banned:
حاولى بس تحفظى الحركات الىل هنا دى
وتوكلى ع الله يابنتى
هههههههههههههه
نورتنى حوبى


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الباقى يا انجى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> ربنا يستر الواحده فينا لازم تبقى هرقلز فى الزمن ده راحت على الانوثه خلاااااااااااص


انوثة؟:kap:
ياة الكلمة دى بقالى زمن مش سمعتها
ههههههههههههههه
نورتى حوبى


----------



## أنجيلا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههه
لا يا تاسوني
اللي قلت عليه بتعمليه لما بيكون من خلفك ويمسكك 
ساعتها بتكوني امامه يعني هو ورى ظهرك وبتضربيه لركبته (الضربة للخلف) وبتعملي الباقي
هههههههههههههه
بس بقية الصور حلوين
*


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

سيزار قال:


> فى برنامج بيجى فى tv اسمه www  دا حلو خالص انصح ب المتابعه


ومالو مفيد برضة
ميرسى نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عشان كده ضروري البنت تتعلم احد فنون الدفاع عن النفس
> انا عن نفسي بلعب كاراتيه :spor22:
> 
> ميرسي يا رنوش دايما مواضعيك مميزة*


ياجامد انت ياجامد:spor22:
ايون كدة عايزاكى تتطرقعى لاى حد يضايقك
هههههههههه
نورتنى يهارتى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هاهاهاهاهاها ...بسم الله ماشاء الله على بنات المنتدى ...*
> *أومال فين يا "نانيا" سلاح نون النسوة راح فين ؟*
> *أقوى سلاح ( يادهوتيييييييييييييييييييييى ) ...*
> *قال الوضع واحد والوضع أتنين قال ...*



ههههههههههههههههههه مش نجى ليك ياعوبد ف حاجة وحشة ياخويا:t33:
نورتنى ياغالى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههه
> لا يا تاسوني
> اللي قلت عليه بتعمليه لما بيكون من خلفك ويمسكك
> ساعتها بتكوني امامه يعني هو ورى ظهرك وبتضربيه لركبته (الضربة للخلف) وبتعملي الباقي
> ...


البت انجى دى كفاءة والنعمة
ههههههههههههه
:yahoo:قول يانجم قول
هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عليكم يا بنانيت
مش يتخاف عليكم
الى الامام الى الامام
ميرسي للموضوع يا رانيا​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> البت انجى دى كفاءة والنعمة
> ههههههههههههه
> :yahoo:قول يانجم قول
> هههههههههههه



*معرفش ليه شامة ريحة تريقة يا بت يا رنوش:t32:
ههههههههه*


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ليش كل هالقصة يا رنووووش
> كل الموضوع وما فيه بطلع المشرط إللي معي في الجزدان وساعيتها بيكون في أخر الشارع ههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه اهو دة الكلام
ايون كدة احب البنات المخربشة دى:t33:
(الا يااوختى يعنى اية جزدان):smil12:
هههههههههههه
نورتنى يا روزتى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *معرفش ليه شامة ريحة تريقة يا بت يا رنوش:t32:
> ههههههههه*


لاء يحوبى
 انتى عندك زكام ومناخيرك مسدودة اساسا
ههههههههههههههه
عيب عليكى
بجد جدعة عارفة انا ابو العيال بيقولى لاء مش نعلم البنات الكارتية 
مع انة ناو مهمة اوى الرياضة دى خصوصا للبنات


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ماشاء الله عليكم يا بنانيت
> مش يتخاف عليكم
> الى الامام الى الامام
> ميرسي للموضوع يا رانيا​


وزنجا زنجا 
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك نورتنى كتير


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الباقى يا انجى


اوبااااااااااز
ههههههههههههههه
اصلى ياكوينا ...... اديلوووووو:t33:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*نصائح ثمينة بس هى المهم إنها تتمالك أعصابها كويس ودى أصعب من الحركات اللى فى الموضوع*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه جميله اوى يا رنيا--- جربت منهم كتير هههههههههههه *
* المشكله الى بيعمل كدا جبان هو يلمس و يمشى وفاكر البنت هتسكت--- دا انا مره مسكت واحد و خلصوه من تحت إدى بمعجذه ههههههههههههههههه كان يومو اسود و انا تحولت لبلطجيه ههههههههههههه-*
* ادونى رنج فى اى مشكله و انا اجى اقوم بالواجب هههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (1 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو جى من الخلف ومسكك عضي ذراعة واضربي ركبته برجلك ثم استديري بسرعة وانزلي شوي واضربي رجليه بساقك هيسقط وانتي اهربي
> اي خدمة:t33:
> *



وبعديها يموت المخرج والممثلين والمشاهدين ههههه

متأثرة حضرتك بأفلام جاكي شان والأربعين حرامي 

وينك يا سعاد حسني تشوفي البنات البنات ألطف الكائنات شو عم بصير معهم :bud:

إحتياطاً ... :act19: :act23:


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> وبعديها يموت المخرج والممثلين والمشاهدين ههههه
> 
> متأثرة حضرتك بأفلام جاكي شان والأربعين حرامي
> 
> ...



*لا متاثرة بتداريب الكاراتيه اللي باخذها :fun_lol:
ده ضمن الدروس اللي اخذتها في معهد الكاراتيه 
ميتو اتقي شري احسنلك:bomb: 
هههههههههه*


----------



## magedrn (3 يناير 2012)

هى المصارعة وصلت هنا كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يناير 2012)

*ربنا معاكو*
...................​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

* ملاحظة  بسيطة 
 كان الكلام دة زمان لما كانت حواء قطة جميلة وملاك واقل نظرة  او كلمة تبكى منها 
لكن دلوقتى  حواء حاجة تانية خالص فاضل لها شنب وتبقى  راجل رسمى ههههههههههه
   الزمن الراجل محتاجة يتعلم الحماية من حواء المفترية 
     ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
            تحياتى 
يوليوس 
 عدو المراة​*


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ملاحظة  بسيطة
> كان الكلام دة زمان لما كانت حواء قطة جميلة وملاك واقل نظرة  او كلمة تبكى منها
> لكن دلوقتى  حواء حاجة تانية خالص فاضل لها شنب وتبقى  راجل رسمى ههههههههههه
> الزمن الراجل محتاجة يتعلم الحماية من حواء المفترية
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه ياة ع الظلم منك ع بنات حواء 
دة احنا نسمة يابنى:t33:


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ياة ع الظلم منك ع بنات حواء
> دة احنا نسمة يابنى:t33:



* مظبوط انا معاكى انتم نسمة بس فى الشتا بس نسمة تلج ياساتر ابعد بعيد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  دة انا كمان مجامل حواء على فكرة 
    حتى لو عملت المصيبة وطلعت ابونا ادم الغلبان الملاك الطيب
  اول  ما ربنا قال لية عملتى كدة ياحواء  قالت انا مش لى ذنب دة ذنب الحية  هى  اللى عملت كدة وضحكت عليا
 دولتى تقولها انتى تعملى كدة  لية تقول مش انا  دة فلان عملت وانا غلبان  
 دة حواء
 تحياتى 
عدو المراة ​*


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه مفترى هقول اية
وبرضة البنات نسمة هادية ونادية وفادية كومان
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لا متاثرة بتداريب الكاراتيه اللي باخذها :fun_lol:
> ده ضمن الدروس اللي اخذتها في معهد الكاراتيه
> ميتو اتقي شري احسنلك:bomb:
> هههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههه انجيلا دى اللى رافعة راسنا وحماية بنات المنتدى
اتقو شرها بقة:t33:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> هى المصارعة وصلت هنا كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اومال ياعم ماجد:t33:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه جميله اوى يا رنيا--- جربت منهم كتير هههههههههههه *
> * المشكله الى بيعمل كدا جبان هو يلمس و يمشى وفاكر البنت هتسكت--- دا انا مره مسكت واحد و خلصوه من تحت إدى بمعجذه ههههههههههههههههه كان يومو اسود و انا تحولت لبلطجيه ههههههههههههه-*
> * ادونى رنج فى اى مشكله و انا اجى اقوم بالواجب هههههههههه*


بجد برافووووووووووووووووووووووو عليكى شطورة والهى
والنتيجة خلصت ع كام كام بقة ياهارتى؟
هههههههههههههههه
الواحدة بجد وقتها بتلغبط بس انتى جرئية شكلك:yaka:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *نصائح ثمينة بس هى المهم إنها تتمالك أعصابها كويس ودى أصعب من الحركات اللى فى الموضوع*​


صححححححححححح جدا
نورت يسطس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> بجد برافووووووووووووووووووووووو عليكى شطورة والهى
> والنتيجة خلصت ع كام كام بقة ياهارتى؟
> هههههههههههههههه
> الواحدة بجد وقتها بتلغبط بس انتى جرئية شكلك:yaka:


*جرييييئه جدا--- ده فى واحد خلصت عليه و جريتو(مش سحل لا كنت مسكاه من الجاكت من قفاه) لغايه ضابط المرور و قولت له اتصرف--- هههههههههههههههههههه الضابط  مات من الضحك و قال لى ما انت قمتى بالواجب ---فلما لقانى بلمت قال طيب خلاص اعملك فيه إه؟؟ قولت له معرفش الى بتعملوه --فقال لى خلاص سبهولى و انا هقوم بالواجب-- بس صحبتى قالت لى خلاص كفايه هو خد درس جامد فرحمته بقا و سبتو و مشيت ههههههههههههههههه شوفتى الرحمه و الحنيه---
(يا عينى هو اتخدع فى الشكل و قال دى قطه مش هتعرف تقول بم-- بس لبس فى الحيط)*
* بس ده قبل الثوره-- دلوقتى مش بدوس بسوباع رجلى فى الشارع ---بدوس بالعربيه بس هههههههههههه*
* الجبن سيد الاخلاق---*
* اى خودمه يا عدو المرأه  كنت بتقول إه؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (13 يناير 2012)

جميله جدا 
بس مفيش طرق للشباب يدافعوا يها عن نفسهم
ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *جرييييئه جدا--- ده فى واحد خلصت عليه و جريتو(مش سحل لا كنت مسكاه من الجاكت من قفاه) لغايه ضابط المرور و قولت له اتصرف--- هههههههههههههههههههه الضابط  مات من الضحك و قال لى ما انت قمتى بالواجب ---فلما لقانى بلمت قال طيب خلاص اعملك فيه إه؟؟ قولت له معرفش الى بتعملوه --فقال لى خلاص سبهولى و انا هقوم بالواجب-- بس صحبتى قالت لى خلاص كفايه هو خد درس جامد فرحمته بقا و سبتو و مشيت ههههههههههههههههه شوفتى الرحمه و الحنيه---
> (يا عينى هو اتخدع فى الشكل و قال دى قطه مش هتعرف تقول بم-- بس لبس فى الحيط)*
> * بس ده قبل الثوره-- دلوقتى مش بدوس بسوباع رجلى فى الشارع ---بدوس بالعربيه بس هههههههههههه*
> * الجبن سيد الاخلاق---*
> * اى خودمه يا عدو المرأه  كنت بتقول إه؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
*خير الله ما يجعلة خير  ورحتى ضربة السرير برجليكى فصحيتى من النوم كان حلم 
 حتى الحلم الغلبان مدخلة الراجل المسكين الملاك ابو قلب ابيض فى الحلم ياساتر ياساتر
   نروح فين ياناس  الحلم  ورانا فىالحقيقة ورانا 
  نصحية اتغطى كويس علشان بدل ما تحلمى بجزار المرة الجاية  وتبقى مندى بكرة بقرشين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تحياتى 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة )​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> تحياتى
> يوليوس​*


نسيت تكتب "عدو المرأة" :fun_lol:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> نسيت تكتب "عدو المرأة" :fun_lol:​



* عندك حق  دة جريمة رهيبة لايمكن السكوت عليها  يتم التصحيح فورا
   شكرا شكرا 
انا احب التعاون البناء دة  برافو هههههههههههههههههه 
 مثلا يعنى لو شوفت حواء مولعة والنار  وصلة الى السما  اسكت  يعنى 
 طبعا لا . لازم اطفيها ............ احط بنزين وغاز وبترول وكل مادة قابلة للاشتعال علشان النار تاكل بعضها وتصفى بسرعة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تحياتى 
 يوليوس 
عدو المراة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * عندك حق  دة جريمة رهيبة لايمكن السكوت عليها  يتم التصحيح فورا
> شكرا شكرا
> انا احب التعاون البناء دة  برافو هههههههههههههههههه
> مثلا يعنى لو شوفت حواء مولعة والنار  وصلة الى السما  اسكت  يعنى
> ...


ههههههههههههههه كلام حساااااااااد :t30:


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه كلام حساااااااااد :t30:


 
* احسد مين بس
 انا بطبق النظريات العلمية  يعنى لما يكون فى حريق  فى  كبير بيحصل كدة  المناطق القريبة منة بيحرقوها علشان النار تاكل نفسها 
ابقى لما تولع حواء احط  بنزين علشان اساعدها و ابقى حاسد 
   خيرا تعمل شرا    دة اخرتها يابنات حواء اقدم المساعد القى كلام دة 
     انااعمل الخير وارمية لبحر  ​*


----------



## جيلان (13 يناير 2012)

ناشونال جيوجرافيك احيانا بتجيب حاجات كدة بتبقى حلوة اوى بردوا
شكرا على النصيحة واكيد هتنفع لو الواحد متلخمش بس


----------

